# Pics from a walkabout.



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

A few pics of my Kansas from today's walk.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Do I see Osage Orange and prickly pear? Looks like a good day, Mike!


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice one dude. Love when people put these pics up!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey Bean nice area's great photo's thanks for sharing..oh yeah nice on the forks haul in..Looks like you will have

a winters project once the forks have cured...

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, beautiful settings


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> Hey Bean nice area's great photo's thanks for sharing..oh yeah nice on the forks haul in..Looks like you will have
> a winters project once the forks have cured...
> ~AKAOldmiser


Thanks Miser. I was hoping some members would enjoy these.

The forks were all cut from the downed trees in one of the pics. Dad says they've been down 3 years.  Nice and dry!


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

WHOOF!! Gorgeous landscapes! Can't wait until you tell me what I can trade you for one of them there forks. :naughty:


----------

